# Snowblower Installation



## wally41s (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi this is my first time posting so bare with me! I have a Bolens ST-110 lawn tractor and I bought a used snowblower model 30138 to mount to for clearing snow from my 450' driveway.
But it did not come with a manual or instructions of how to install the blower to the tractor! My brother and I have worked for hours to try and figure it out but came up empty!!!
Any help or owner manuals I can get would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thank you!
Wally41s


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Wally! Have you checked at Sonny Bolens yet? If not, HERE is a link to there section on the ST series. I didn't see the snowblower listed but perhaps you can email them and get more information. 

HERE  is another Bolens link that might provide some good information as well.


----------

